# shell ?



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

just bought a fiberglass shell for my 97 chevy. what's the best way to keep it on the truck? drill holes and bolt it on or use clamps? thanks for any help.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Depends on the box.
Bolts would be the best way to be sure it doesn't fly off, but if you can't et to the bolts to put nuts on them, that won't work.
I used clamps on one of mine a while back, I had to stay aware of them and check to see they were always tight pretty often, but they worked well enough that it never flew off.


----------

